# Console Poll



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 17, 2009)

Easy poll, vote. Consider this "data" for someone.  My vote, is obvious.


----------



## Pear (Nov 17, 2009)

360/PC

My vote went for 360, because my computer sucks atm.


----------



## quincify (Nov 17, 2009)

I can only really say with experience, the Wii because I have never played a PS3 or Xbox360, I have no idea why not, I mean all my friends have them!  And since I have a Mac I don't play computer games.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 17, 2009)

I like them all in different ways.

I'd have to say the PS3 most though, because I own it.


----------



## ipodawesum (Nov 17, 2009)

hmmm.
i like them all equally. EXCEPT..they xbaux. its below the others. i picked ps3 because my pc sucks ATM and the wii is only pooping out one or two good games a year.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 17, 2009)

I've played all, and I say PS3


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 17, 2009)

I'll go for the Wii, since I'm currently in-love with their 3rd party exclusives.

EDIT: Just for laughs, the poll has

PS3: 4 (44.4%)
360: 2 (22.2%)
Wii: 3 (33.3%)
PC: 0


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm going to say Xbox 360.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 17, 2009)

360 or Wii.


----------



## Micah (Nov 17, 2009)

Wii. It has Fire Emblem, Smash Bros, Galaxy, Paper Mario, NSMB, AC...

Those are some pretty good games right thar.


----------



## Micah (Nov 17, 2009)

Wii. It has Fire Emblem, Smash Bros, Galaxy, Paper Mario, NSMB, AC...

Those are some pretty good games right thar.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Nov 17, 2009)

I really cant say honestly just one i'd choose my ps3 and wii because they both got games the other cant accf, the mario series, the legend of zelda twilight princess for now and many more and on ps3 we got goodys like ratchet and clank series and little big planet and others only one i wouldn't pick is x-box 360 since you have to pay to be a member online for 1 ps3 dont and 2 biggest one i never had much luck with x-box controls wii and sony easy x-box headscratcher?


----------



## Pear (Nov 17, 2009)

Metal_Sonic007 said:
			
		

> I really cant say honestly just one i'd choose my ps3 and wii because they both got games the other cant accf, the mario series, the legend of zelda twilight princess for now and many more and on ps3 we got goodys like ratchet and clank series and little big planet and others only one i wouldn't pick is x-box 360 since you have to pay to be a member online for 1 ps3 dont and 2 biggest one i never had much luck with x-box controls wii and sony easy x-box headscratcher?


The Xbox controller is the comfiest one for my hands by far. :c


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 17, 2009)

Comfiest controller in my opinion is the Gamecube Controller.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 17, 2009)

The PC is not a console.

That is all.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 17, 2009)

PC master race.

I saw COD4 for Wii...the graphics were terribad.  They were equivalent to my PC on all low settings : X


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Nov 17, 2009)

i always hit the wrong buttons id say the best controller is old old school nes but between the 3 ps3 simple to use long charges no real draw backs the wii controller draw back little kid plays they go flying most likely


----------



## Pear (Nov 17, 2009)

Metal_Sonic007 said:
			
		

> i always hit the wrong buttons id say the best controller is old old school nes


Your hands hurt after playing more than 15 minutes.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Nov 17, 2009)

no i just gut frustrated and give up when i failed on x-box so much


----------



## Nightray (Nov 17, 2009)

All of them, nahh. I'm picking PS3.


----------



## djman900 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yay another one.


----------



## Micah (Nov 17, 2009)

This gen controllers: Xbox, Wii, PS3.

I wish Nintendo would have just kept the GCN style controller. It was my favorite all-time game controller. The Wiimote is just an annoying hassle.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 17, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> This gen controllers: Xbox, Wii, PS3.
> 
> I wish Nintendo would have just kept the GCN style controller. It was my favorite all-time game controller. The Wiimote is just an annoying hassle.


...what?


----------



## Horus (Nov 17, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Easy poll, vote. Consider this "data" for someone.  My vote, is obvious.


Biased poll is biased  <_<


----------



## Micah (Nov 17, 2009)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate the longish style of the Wiimote.

GCN controller was the best controller of all time.


----------



## Conor (Nov 18, 2009)

I voted for Wii but over time it could be Xbox 360.


----------



## Yokie (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm a Nintendo fan, see?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything is biased.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 18, 2009)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> The PC is not a console.
> 
> That is all.


This


----------



## SamXX (Nov 18, 2009)

PC/PS3

Obviously.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol, fail attempt to prove me wrong.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Nov 18, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Comfiest controller in my opinion is the Gamecube Controller.


Definitely. The GameCube controller is my favorite controller by far, followed by the Super NES controller. I like the Wii Remote, but I've yet to use a controller that fits as well as the GameCube's. ^^

I picked Wii, by the way. The PlayStation 3 is basically a way overpriced Blu-Ray player. The 360 looks horrid on the outside and there's nothing of interest to me on the inside, not to mention the controller is a pain to hold; the controller is bloated, much like Microsoft's other products.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 18, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Lol, fail attempt to prove me wrong.


Obviously the Wii was going to win when it's put in an AC forum where most people own one...
What did you think was going to happen?


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Nov 18, 2009)

I picked the Wii because I can download the games I grew up with.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 18, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, I don't see how this is directed straight to him.
Ok, a pm maybe... but just no


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wii is too casual at the moment, I only use it for VC and Wiinet
360, i'll never buy, it has good games, but the failure rate turns me off
PC, too costly to be a PC gamer
PS3, no problems here, so it obviously wins my vote.


----------



## easpa (Nov 18, 2009)

Nintendo Wii.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wii is too casual at the moment, I only use it for VC and Wiinet
> 360, i'll never buy, it has good games, but the failure rate turns me off
> *PC, too costly to be a PC gamer*
> PS3, no problems here, so it obviously wins my vote.


It isn't actually. You can make your own machine for really cheap.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather just buy a console, and then play a game.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying you personally get your hands dirty, there may be stores out there that'll build it to the specs you need/want.
And maybe all it'd take for you to do is call around, see what's about.


----------



## Horus (Nov 18, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regular gaming site for any console wouldn't be but this is a ACCF forum so ofcourse people will vote the Wii


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2009)

Xbox 360,but my second would be Wii


----------



## AndyB (Nov 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So doesn't necessarily make the poll biased. But the voters more likely to be.


----------



## Horus (Nov 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the best place to ask  <_<


----------



## AndyB (Nov 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that.


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 18, 2009)

ps3 i don't play my x-box 360 i sometimes play my wii and never play games on the pc.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 18, 2009)

I vote 360


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 18, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Lol, fail attempt to prove me wrong.


You got your BF to get on and vote. :U

Where the hell did all those Wii votes come from though? AC lurkers or somethin? >.> And I'm not going offsite just to prove my point Tye.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 18, 2009)

PS3/Wii

So I chose neither. Maybe.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 19, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't make him, he saw the thread and wanted to vote for himself. And you aren't going to get an accurate poll anywhere on the internet. You'd have to ask at least several hundred _random_ people. You have to get _everyone's_ opinion. Male and female, core and casual, kids and adults. _Everyone_.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But out of those 100 people, probably only about half of them will be gamers.  And nongamers will usually stray over towards the Wii since it's 95% casual.  The poll would be a bit biased.  I say just get 100 _gamers_ instead.


----------



## Zex (Nov 19, 2009)

I voted Xbox.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 19, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said hundred_s_, not merely 100. That wouldn't be enough. And I meant just gamers, but not just _hardcore_ gamers. You have to include casuals, too, because they're also gamers, whether you like it or not.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well of course you have to include casual gamers.  Gamers is in fact part of the title after all.


----------



## Zex (Nov 19, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the conversations over. Haha.


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 19, 2009)

I own all and i say ps3


----------



## AndyB (Nov 19, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## Nic (Nov 19, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> I own all and i say ps3


Good4U, nobody cares if you own all of them.

I have to say, XBOX360. A lot of the great titles are on there.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 19, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It adds to his opinion :/


----------



## Nic (Nov 19, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I'm sorry but I don't like posers who think there all rich. 


RICHACGIRL. [?] Don't know how to spell here exact name.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 19, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. Just means that he can what he likes best out of them _all_
Also, that's exactly it... an opinion.


----------



## Zex (Nov 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 19, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dun think that was his intention.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 19, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does she have to do with anything here?
Ok, he has the 3 consoles... so what? If he was to brag, he would. It was a small post, to go along with his answer to this poll.


----------

